# An Announcement from Prestige Reflections and two mini write-ups



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

*An Announcement from Prestige Reflections*

In order to make my service more versatile I now offer mobile Detailing. This means, as long as I have access to a hose-pipe, power socket and a small working area, I will come to your house to Detail your car. I can travel across South Wales and possibly beyond. The benefits of this to my clients are - removed inconvenience of delivering and collecting the car, I'm always on hand if you have any questions during the proces and, if you're nosy, you get to see exactly what processes and work go into restoring the finish of your pride and joy.

BMW 5 Series Detail snaps:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice to hear from you again matt, you'd gone a bit quiet!

Some good work there buddy.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you James. I've had a break from Detailing doing some other things so it's good to get going on some cars again!


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Work looks great. Loving the Mk1 cab. Remember seeing two women driving it round Porthcawl on the Sat :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Carr20VT said:


> Work looks great. Loving the Mk1 cab. Remember seeing two women driving it round Porthcawl on the Sat :thumb:


Cheers :thumb: It's a very cool car. I'm told insured at £5500, and will surely aprpeciate in value.

Saw the pics of your car at the show looking very good. Have to say the new shape Leon is really growing on me, especially in white with the black alloys. Some of the aftermarket tuners are producing crazy power versions too now!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Mate.

Nice work on the cars.

Is your gazebo one of the pop up types, by the frame inside it looks like it.

If it is could you tell me ehere you got it and what cost.

Mine takes so long to put it it usually stops raining.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Cheers :thumb: It's a very cool car. I'm told insured at £5500, and will surely aprpeciate in value.
> 
> Saw the pics of your car at the show looking very good. Have to say the new shape Leon is really growing on me, especially in white with the black alloys. Some of the aftermarket tuners are producing crazy power versions too now!


Thanks. Its not so new anymore. Hmm power wise i know some are capable of 360bhp :driver:

That mk1 did stand out to me. I could tell it had had some tlc.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Very good work there :thumb:

You can't beat a good gazebo, only trouble with mine is it's the rally type.... and I can't fit the dam thing in the Scoob


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Hi Mate.
> 
> Nice work on the cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

Yes it's a pop-up. I got it from www.cybercheckout.co.uk for £50 delivered. I previosuly had a pole one but this is much better and that's the cheapest price you'll find.

Be gentle putting it up though as they break easily (as I learnt to my cost working on the Mk1 Golf in this thread!). Raise the runners at each corner rather than pull it apart.

It's a priceless piece of kit for weather such as on the day of this 5 Series Detail. i.e. persistent drizzly rain all day!

Cheers
Matt


----------



## S3 Nattie (Jul 14, 2009)

Top work dude. Im sure I saw that MK1 in VW today in Cardiff. Had a quick glance and thought it looked mint


----------



## bennek1 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Happy Customer*

:newbie:Just thought I ought to give Matt a plug as the BM 5 Series featured is mine. If anyone out there is contemplating having a detail done on their car but may be put off by the cost, I'd say don't be, it's worth every penny. I was quoted £240.00 by "Chips Away" just to repair the scratches: found Matts website, was impressed and decided to give it a go. Am I glad I did.

If I was selling the car I'm certain that the cost of Matt's detail would have more than been recouped by the increased value of the car. I am not selling but I can enjoy the car in its , now, showroom condition. Certainly from my perspective it was money very well spent. Cheers Matt. By the way Matt how about some tips on maintaining the look?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

bennek1 said:


> :newbie:Just thought I ought to give Matt a plug as the BM 5 Series featured is mine. If anyone out there is contemplating having a detail done on their car but may be put off by the cost, I'd say don't be, it's worth every penny. I was quoted £240.00 by "Chips Away" just to repair the scratches: found Matts website, was impressed and decided to give it a go. Am I glad I did.
> 
> If I was selling the car I'm certain that the cost of Matt's detail would have more than been recouped by the increased value of the car. I am not selling but I can enjoy the car in its , now, showroom condition. Certainly from my perspective it was money very well spent. Cheers Matt. By the way Matt how about some tips on maintaining the look?


I'm very glad to hear you're happy with the Detail Keith and many thanks for the kind words.

As regards maintenance, take a look at the useful guides here on Detailing World to learn more about good wash technique, such as using the two bucket method and microfibre or lambswool mitts.

If you can go a step further and buy a foam lance for your pressure washer this is the No.1 way of removing the substancial dirt before you even lay hands on the car. They cost around £50.

You should try and keep the wax protection topped, perhaps a new layer every couple of months or so. More if you want to add to the gloss of the finish. The wax I used on the car is Victoria Concours. You can get it here:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-6oz-concours-wax/prod_234.html

They do a smaller version but I think it's out of stock. This is a soft wax well suited to your dark Carbon black paint, has decent durability and gives a lovely 'wet look', glossy finish. I applied the first coat by hand but you should perhaps use an applicator pads for future layers. Keep it as thin as possible. Any more than a very thin amount will be difficult to remove and leave streaks. Apply and then buff after 5-10 minutes with a microfibre cloth. If you're stuck I can come and show you when you do this for the first time.

If you haven't time to apply a coat of wax, or want to add to the finish of the wax, I'd suggest you use a Quick Detailer spray to 'top up' the protection. They're very easy to use, just spray on and give it a quick wipe with a microfibre cloth. Although I've yet to use it, the new Dodo Juice QD spray looks like a good value starter QD:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-red-mist-tropical-250ml/prod_540.html

This is my 'go-to' QD spray if you want to stock-up!:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/meguiars-last-touch/prod_225.html

Zaino Z8 is widely regarded as the ultimate QD if you want to splash out:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-z-8-grand-finale-spray-seal/prod_471.html

You can pick up microfibre cloths from the supermarkets, I think Asda have a nice little pack of 3, or any of the DW retailers stock them.

Good luck with the above!


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt, excellent write ups and work and nice to see your spreading the business by going mobile.

 

Gaz


----------

